# Squid head bottom bouncers



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

I just completed this run of squid head jigs in natural colors. Super glow white base with a metallic copper fade on top & a metallic flake gloss finish. Flipped a few so you could see the squidy peppered affect on the bottoms. I am going to add they eyes in the am and will be adding living rugger skirts soon. 
I would like some feedback on suggestions for the skirt colors and the hook style & make for the assists on the mojo heads.
Dey look squidy?
Thanks,


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Red is the color I've seen used for bait. They dye them, real squid, red on the West coast.


----------

